# Source for Vero board and pedal enclosures/parts



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I've been building BYOC clones for a while but wanna do some more hands on stuff - so I'm thinking about moving on to do some vero board pedals. Any canadian suppliers I should be looking at? I'd also love some pretty looking enclosures, or maybe some tips on how to make my enclosures cooler looking!

Let me know!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Best deal on painted enclosures (and many other parts, they're a very reliable and fast shipper) in *my* experience is not Canadian. pedalpartsplus.com do really nice paint jobs at reasonable prices, plus have myriad other building supplies. There are maybe half a dozen real good suppliers specific to the pedal building industry. I've also got switches and knobs (at the cheapest prices ANYWHERE) from http://www.bitcheslovemyswitches.com/ he's in NY and uses postal service so haven't got hit for taxes or duty on the stuff I've bought from him (which isn't going to be big money even if they do try to collect it). Ebay is also great if you want bulk quantities of transistors, capacitors, ic's, etc., as they come out of China and HongKong for dirt cheap, but you're probably buying 25 or 50 or 100's to get the cheapo pricing.

As far as painting my own, it's a lot of work. Sanding the enclosure to get it flat, then priming, then multiple coats of (just about any spray-bomb paint, Krylon, cheapo Canadian Tire brand, whatever). You need a place that has no wind or dust to spray em, and lots of patience to let em dry. From there, you can clear coat or not, use graphics like stickers or waterslide decals, or or or or lots of ways to do it.

I don't use vero, I use perf board (single hole plating instead of horizontal line full width plating) but anyways, all my local shops carry large boards that are easy to cut down to the size you need. I use a dremel and cutting wheel, then sand the edges, but lots of guys just score em with an exacto then break em off.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Thanks!!

Going to start building myself an Xotic EP boost clone ASAP


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

Small Bear Electronics has been my preferred source for pedal-related parts for a long time now. Not the cheapest. But huge inventory and great service. Steve Daniels is just a super nice guy; I have no problem giving him my money.

If you need something in bulk, you can always try and get a group buy together here with some local-to-you folks and put in a Mouser or a Digi-Key order. They have extensive component catalogs but you usually have to rack up a decent sized order before their prices make sense. They're geared more towards manufacturing and R&D shops than hobbyists.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

They have a fairly large inventory & at a good price but I do think they are lacking in some areas . 
http://www.mammothelectronics.com/category-s/129.htm
You can try your local "TheSource" store for perfboards .


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I like using Digikey. They ship out of Calgary and are very quick about it. Plus they have a flat rate shipping of $8. 

They have veroboard and they sell Hammonds line of painted enclosures. Most of their enclosures also have veroboard/perfboard that is cut specifically for their boxes. Here is Hammonds line: http://www.hammondmfg.com/dwg_SBVer.htm. They look so dang close to most boutique pedal manufacturers out there that I wouldn't be surprised to hear that Hammond is who they order from.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Very cool! I'll have to check tonight. 8 bucks beats the 30 from mammoth!

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

